# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Control and Stabilization >  >  spellbee does the things

## spellbee2

So I've gotten better at inducing lucidity (you know, between all my dang dry spells), but I never have been able to get dream control down to a science magic. So here I am, here's this thread, and here's, um, a cookie or something.

Easy Dream Control:
*Flying* - I've done it so many times, it comes pretty naturally now. I usually just do it by willing myself upwards or imagining that I'm weightless, but I've done it one or two times with wings. I'd love to try out more creative methods, such as jetpacks, rocket boots, or riding a dragon.
*Telekinesis* - Again, something that just kinda came naturally. I just try to use the force, and it happens. I've managed to easily get it to work on several smaller objects, even multiple at a time, but I'd like to get it to work on bigger things like cars or even buildings.

Hard Dream Control:
*Firebending* - I've tried this about 6 times and got it to somewhat work twice. I usually try to snap my fingers to ignite them, and then use Avatar-esque air karate to get the fire to go where I want it to go. Most often it either doesn't work, or it goes at an unsatisfactorily slow pace, more like a Mario fireball than a flamethrower.
Can't really think of anything else at the moment, but I'll update this later if I think of anything.

I currently have about 2-3 lucids a week. I honestly have no idea how many total lucids I've had in 3 years of practice, but it has to be over 150 or so.

My current "teleportation" technique is short-distance blinking (really short, like a few feet). I haven't really had a situation where I _needed_ to use it, but I've done it fairly easily about 20 times by literally blinking and nodding my head, like an "I Dream of Jeannie" kinda thing. As for long-distance teleportation, I've tried "drawing" portals with my finger in front of me and jumping through them. Making the portals is fairly easy, but once I jump in them, the scene usually just goes black.

My only "small" goal is to extend my lucidity longer than 5 minutes. I used to be able to do that easily, but since I've been kind of slacking off lately, it's been really hard to maintain it without either waking up or falling victim to an FA. As for "big" goals, I would love to go on an extended adventure, possibly over multiple dreams involving persistent realms. The concept of a persistent realm has always seemed awesome to me, since most of my dreams are random events in random places that make no sense, so having a coherent story would be awesome.

My favorite goal I've accomplished was meeting my Dream Guide, Vi. It took a bit of effort to get her to show up, but once she did I honestly felt like I could accomplish anything in my dreams with her by my side. I had several dreams with her soon after I first met her, but since then I kind of lost interest and haven't had her show up anymore. I guess that another thing to start trying for again.

So yeah, I'm hoping to be able to record my progress as I get back in the swing of regularly lucid dreaming. Feel free to leave any tips or different things to try. Stay dreamy, my friends!

----------


## spellbee2

Lucid nap yielded some interesting results.

I'm at a strange indoor golf course. Not a mini-golf course, this is an actual, full-size golf course that is somehow entirely indoors. It's all part of some reality TV show, where every 3 holes the player with the worst score is eliminated in some silly fashion. I survive the first two eliminations, but the 7th hole has a strange chain-link fence directly in front of the tee box, making it almost impossible to shoot without hitting it. Beyond the fence is a very skinny land-bridge, with a lake on each side of it. I search my bag frantically for a 5-wood and then take a shot, but the ball bounces off the fence and into the water. I "rewind" the scene and rehit the ball, but the same thing happens again. I rewind once more, but then suddenly realize, "How can I keep rewinding? Oh duh, I'm dreaming."

I don't really have any plans for the dream, so I decide to try out some dream control skills. My golf ball is still in the water, so I use telekinesis to lift it out. It seems really natural, as usual. I think to try something I've never tried before. I try to make the golf ball stay completely stationary in the air. However, no matter how hard I try, it starts to sink after staying put for half a second. I can lift it back up fairly easily, but I just can't get the dang thing to stay still. I've honestly never even thought about trying this before, and so I begin to question why it's so hard. Well, I can do it when I'm flying, right? I slowly lift myself a few feet off the ground, and then try to keep myself absolutely motionless in the air. It works... for about 5 seconds, until the dream starts to destabilize since I'm not doing anything. I try to recover, but I unfortunately wake up.

So maybe telekinesis isn't as natural to me as I thought...

----------

